# Not really collectible but...



## sniper x (Aug 14, 2018)

Here's the first pic of my Kodak Retina 1a. I got it from a friend cheap and love it. It's like new actually after I went thru and cleaned it. I got the camera, rangefinder attachment, Gadgit Bag, a bunch of nice B&W filters, A period flash, and a


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 14, 2018)

Why "not really collectable"? I have collected several. Folding Retinas (and folding Retinettes) are excellent cameras and even better than folding 35 mm Voigtlanders.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 14, 2018)

Super nice and for sure collectable!


----------



## sniper x (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh! Good to hear. I love the little Jewell. It is like new condition. My freinds Dad bought it brand new, shot two rolls thru it and put it in the closet. I think he bought it in 1954. I love old film cameras and have a small collection of Rangefinders (which I cherrish) and my original Canon A1's (2) and AE1...So far I have a small list but keep adding to it as I get lucky. 
, The Retina 1A, a few Canon A1's all with motordrive MA, AE1 with Winder A2,
Minolta Hi Matic F, Hi Matic 9, (3) Yashica Electro 35 GSN's, And I am getting a whole box of early Nikon bodies from F-F3's next week from a buddy who knows I'll use them/


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 15, 2018)

I would collect that puppy ... and I'm not a collector.


----------

